# Ever heard of  xxx Meds



## sjk (Apr 23, 2011)

I have two vials of test-E 350 from xxxxx Meds. Any info


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2011)

What little I can find on google (very little) is good, not sure where you got it from but if you trust em I would use it. Its not very popular from what I can see so I doubt it would be fake. I don't know anything about this company so I might heat it in the oven just to make sure its sterile. Never done it myself but that's what they do with homebrew and I've heard of people sterilizing UGL gear. I belive you have to put a pin (no syringe) into the vial for it to vent while heating. Make sure the tip of the pin is in the air pocket and not the oil or the oil can spray out.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 23, 2011)

please post some pics to see how its look like.


----------



## sjk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Digitalash. That's what I found also. 
I know my source very well so I would say the quality should be okay.
I've been around a while and don't recall this brand especially a TE 350.
I guess time will tell.
W.P. Thanks for the response but I'm pretty computer illiterate so a
pic is out of my capabilities.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 24, 2011)

sjk said:


> Thanks Digitalash. That's what I found also.
> I know my source very well so I would say the quality should be okay.
> I've been around a while and don't recall this brand especially a TE 350.
> I guess time will tell.
> ...


 

Yeah no problem. Again I might sterilize it in the oven, all you have to do is bake it at around 200 for 30 minutes with a pin in the top. Just a little extra insurance. Also if you'd like to post a pic its very easy, as long as you have a webcam or digital camera. Webcam will take a picture directly to the computer (I would save to your desktop to find it easily). Digital camera you will need to insert the card or plug the cable into your computer and transfer it, again to the desktop would be easiest. Then its as simple as going to www.tinypic.com , click "Browse" select the picture on your desktop and enter. Now the pic is uploaded to the internet, copy the link and post it to the thread. You don't have to obviously but its a good thing to know in the future.


----------



## sjk (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Bro. I'll go ahead and cook up 1 bottle to finish off this cycle. Since the BA boils at slightly over 200 degrees should I just do them as needed or am I being anal and over thinking?
   Thanks for the link for the pics but I'm in my 50's and don't need the drama from a picture I can't erase from my wifes camera. hahaha


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Never heard of them before. Let us know how it goes, always interested to hear new reviews.


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 25, 2011)

Heard of them before before, and its good to go.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 25, 2011)

You can't source check anymore, please be mindful of that, Thanks.


----------



## memnoc (Jul 17, 2011)

I got some stuff by the same place and havent tried it yet. PM me


----------



## sjk (Jul 17, 2011)

memnoc said:


> I got some stuff by the same place and havent tried it yet. PM me


 
It was good stuff Bro


----------



## wood is good (Sep 2, 2011)

ive got some from the same company. it will be her next sat. i would like to see a pic of your bottle to make sure mine is legit. What about Synergy pharma group. Have some decca 300 from them. Is it ok? Mastron 100 from Golden triangle Pharma as well im buying from a new person don't know alot about him. I would like to know if its canola oil or not. The mastron has no lot num.. and a very cheesy label. the decca looks very good. I have stuck myself with both(deca and mastron) little sore but not bad. I heard that no soreness could be bad too.


----------



## memnoc (Sep 5, 2011)

*Strango*

I have yet to use the stuff I have from them. I havent had time to fit a cycle in with school. I was planning on it in March when I graduate with my Bachelors. Let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not sure about lately, but xxxx has been around..... G2G


----------



## josey (Sep 6, 2011)

I just got 2 10ml bottles of strango test ent.  Ive never heard of this brand but bought it from a reliable source who's says it good gear.  Anyone have good results with this brand? any info is appreciated.


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 6, 2011)

6 months ago he was GTG, not sure about now, im betting the test e is good. i have seen good feedback on him back then


----------



## josey (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, bro. Just picked up some test e and winstrol. The winstrol tabs were strange looking but my guy says he used them and there the real deal.  Too bad there's no pics posted on the web.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 15, 2011)

xxxx meds is good to go and i'm preety sure he wouldnt want his name out there like this i'm preety positive about this. So if ayone can edit his name I think he would like that very much


----------



## TwisT (Sep 15, 2011)

done


----------



## FUZO (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## firefighter67 (Jul 18, 2012)

josey said:


> I just got 2 10ml bottles of strango test ent.  Ive never heard of this brand but bought it from a reliable source who's says it good gear.  Anyone have good results with this brand? any info is appreciated.



any info on contacting strango?!


----------



## arginine (Sep 14, 2013)

firefighter67 said:


> any info on contacting strango?!



Good luck. Private source. Very picky about who he lets in. Great gear. Pharm grade level if you ask me.


----------



## nspaletta (Sep 15, 2013)

As close to pharmacy grade as you can get. People who have his info are lucky and should always keep quiet about him


----------

